# Cheese as Gifts??



## martin1950 (Nov 19, 2019)

Why Not!! With Christmas just around the corner I thought I'd do something a little different. Who doesn't like cheese?















Time to close the top!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 19, 2019)

Hell yeah! I did the same thing last year with bacon and cheese...it was a huge hit! 





__





						Tis the season for giving...Bacon and Cheese
					

Been awhile since I have been able to post anything. But I have still been smoking and watching the posts when I get a free minute. Decided this year was going to try something different as far as Christmas presents go.  Went to Costco and bought 2 of the thickest bellies I could find(not very...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## sandyut (Nov 19, 2019)

You nailed it!  a neighbor brought us some smoked cheese last year .  it was a great gift!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 19, 2019)

Agreed smoked cheese is a great gift.  It has taken me more time and batches than I thought I would need to dial mine in enough to gift it.  Thankfully a member suggested trying dust and my cheese is where I want and no "aging" which never really helped IMO.  For gifts, I buy the big blocks and slice squares off along the width.  Vac seals in my small roll perfectly and is also cracker sized.  Toying around the notion of adding a red or green holiday label this year.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 19, 2019)

Cheese makes a fabulous gift. I speak from experience, trust me. People absolutely love it and it is so appreciated when you spend time to create something yourself.


----------



## xray (Nov 19, 2019)

Yeah that’s a great gift! I thought about waxing cheese and making labels.


----------



## phathead69 (Nov 19, 2019)

That's my plan for some friends of mine.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2019)

Super good gifts. These are the kind of things I love getting. I’m doing baskets this year is breakfast sausage, brat patties, buckboard and Canadian bacon.  Some will also get Amish mustard eggs.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 19, 2019)

M1950, you can't go wrong when you give out that for the holidays !


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 22, 2019)

I gave out smoked cheese for gifts a couple of years ago.  Got some very hearty thank you's.  I say go for it!


----------

